# Bridget has a small infection



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I noticed a few small green and yellow eye gunk. Hasn't really affected her at all. Stool looks good, energy level is fine. 

The only thing I can think of is might be something they put into the grass. I live in a condo and they do the grass for me and I hate them for it. Always have hated it before I had dogs. Anyways, the other day I saw signs outside saying to keep the dogs off the grass while me and Bridget was standing in the grass. Then Bridget yelped like something bit her. I was walking to take her back into the house when she yelped again. So I picked up Bridget and ran her back inside and straight into the bath tub. Been almost 2 months since I have last bath and I didn't have any treats. I was strong enough to hold her steady with one arm while washing her really good with the other. After that she hasn't had any problems. The next day we had a huge rainfall so I think that took most of the stuff out of the grass. This all took place Friday night. Saturday we had a lot of rain all day that I hoped got everything up. And this is morning is when I noticed a little gunk around her eyes.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I have this image of you heroically carrying Bridget away from the burning building- er, I mean the grass. :tongue:
Its a good thing you bathed her immediately. I would watch her and see if she starts acting out of the ordinary. It must have been bad if she was yelping out loud.. I would stay away from that grass for a while, even if it's been raining lately.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

If the green, yellow gunk is in the eye it does indicate infection. Terramycin Antibiotic Ophthalmic Ointment is used to treat the infection. Terramycin can be found at some grocery stores, drug stores and probably Walmart. Others may have suggestions for a more natural remedy.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

You can use Collodial Silver as well  a couple drops in each eye 2-3 times a day for 5-7 days should work great. Our guys are prone to eye buggies due to the shape of the eye, this is all I use when I see any signs of yellowness.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

liquid said:


> I have this image of you heroically carrying Bridget away from the burning building- er, I mean the grass. :tongue:
> Its a good thing you bathed her immediately. I would watch her and see if she starts acting out of the ordinary. It must have been bad if she was yelping out loud.. I would stay away from that grass for a while, even if it's been raining lately.


My neighbor have yet another reason to think of me as crazy. Picking up a dog who almost 60 pounds and running towards the house doesn't make a great impression. Bridget isn't much of a yelper though so I take it serious when she does. I think Bridget thought I was crazy to. Some dogs loved being picked up. GSD's don't! You have to support all of their legs to get them to relax while being carried. I probably overrated but it is better than underrating imo. I took Carlos to a different area. I think we will just avoid that grass for now which sucks because it is right in front of the house. 



twoisplenty said:


> You can use Collodial Silver as well  a couple drops in each eye 2-3 times a day for 5-7 days should work great. Our guys are prone to eye buggies due to the shape of the eye, this is all I use when I see any signs of yellowness.


This is the type of advice I was looking. Now I will walk through the entire earth searching for the Collodial Silver. It seems like natural remedies are dying out because they are hard to find.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Actually I just looked up Colloidal Silver and I don't think it is natural. Is it safe to use?



> Safety Issues
> The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved colloidal silver as a dietary supplement when produced correctly. There are no known effects that weaken immune systems in dogs as the frequent use of antibiotics does. This treatment does not interact with other medications. There is no stinging or burning sensation when used in the eyes or on skin; and no reported stomach problems. Thus, there are no known side effects to humans or dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


Colloidal Silver for Dogs | eHow.com

But this says something different. 



> Manufacturers of colloidal silver products often claim that they are cure-alls, boosting your immune system, fighting bacteria and viruses, and treating cancer, HIV/AIDS, shingles, herpes, eye ailments and prostatitis. However, no sound scientific studies to evaluate these health claims have been published in reputable medical journals. In fact, the Food and Drug Administration has taken action against some manufacturers of colloidal silver products for making unproven health claims.
> 
> It's not clear how much colloidal silver may be harmful, but it can build up in your body's tissues over months or years. Most commonly, this results in argyria (ahr-JIR-e-uh), a blue-gray discoloration of your skin, eyes, internal organs, nails and gums. While argyria doesn't pose a serious health problem, it can be a cosmetic concern because it doesn't go away when you stop taking silver products.


Colloidal silver: Is it safe or effective? - MayoClinic.com

Looked even more to it. Since it will be only a few drops in the eye it shouldn't cause a problem from what I read. The link from MayoClinic is arguing that some companies are claiming it be a miracle drug that fixes tons problems without any research to back it up. However, it does fix things like eye inflections and what is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It is perfectly safe we have used it for a decade for many things. You can also try cleaning her eyes out with a mild saline solution. Just take a few ounces to lukewarm water and add a few grains of salt until it tastes like tears and use this to wipe her eyes out. On the colloidal issue my old male collie has an open drain to let out an infection he has and I use colloidal silver several times a day directly on the wound. No pain, no problem and it is clean. I have my own colloidal silver generator.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> It is perfectly safe we have used it for a decade for many things. You can also try cleaning her eyes out with a mild saline solution. Just take a few ounces to lukewarm water and add a few grains of salt until it tastes like tears and use this to wipe her eyes out. On the colloidal issue my old male collie has an open drain to let out an infection he has and I use colloidal silver several times a day directly on the wound. No pain, no problem and it is clean. I have my own colloidal silver generator.



If one does not have a generator, is there a commercial product you could recommend?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> If one does not have a generator, is there a commercial product you could recommend?


I have one......"Liz's house"!!!LOL
(For those of us lucky enough to be here close!!LOL)

The answer your acual question......my "grandpa" use to buy (well donate money) to a guy met at the local health food market who had his own!:wink:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I found it at whole foods. The gunk was getting worse so I'm happy I found it today. 

Any nice ideas on how to put drops into a dog's eye? Bridget blanks at just the right time. I did manage to get them in tonight after a few tries.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope she is okay! And her eyes clear up soon. Poor girl.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Re, I actually bought some silver because of the spray bottle. They are hard to find - LOL I will refill with my own stuff later. I like the Welness brand as it is reasonable and has good quality. The spray bottle because everyone here got the sore throat thing so I started spraying colloidal silver down all the people's throats - 2 days later we are well.

Eye drops - I just hold my dog's head firmly, tilt and put a few drops in the eye. I also use it around their eyes to make sure any infection doesn't go back in.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Hi Re, I actually bought some silver because of the spray bottle. They are hard to find - LOL I will refill with my own stuff later. I like the Welness brand as it is reasonable and has good quality. The spray bottle because everyone here got the sore throat thing so I started spraying colloidal silver down all the people's throats - 2 days later we are well.
> 
> Eye drops - I just hold my dog's head firmly, tilt and put a few drops in the eye. I also use it around their eyes to make sure any infection doesn't go back in.


do the dogs get colloidal silver daily? or when something is amiss?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I only give it when I think there is an issue - gunky eyes, coughing, excessive hacking, scratching gets topical treatment or for wounds.Same for us humans. Everyone here got the sore throat and we all got colloidal silver spray - pretty much everytime they walked past me - LOL They are better now though.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I love Colloidal Silver. I use it for gunky eyes, hot yeasty ears, any skin issues ( rashes, cuts, bumps). I place it in their food at the first sign of infection too. Help heal them from the inside out  I am tired of buying it so I am looking at getting my own generator very soon  Its a fantastic product that works!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> I love Colloidal Silver. I use it for gunky eyes, hot yeasty ears, any skin issues ( rashes, cuts, bumps). I place it in their food at the first sign of infection too. Help heal them from the inside out  I am tired of buying it so I am looking at getting my own generator very soon  Its a fantastic product that works!


ok. question, please....pugalard does not have hot ears nor do they smell. but he does have brown gunk in them. 

no matter what mixture i make, it only lasts for a little bit and now of course, with his warts on his lower lip, it's virtually impossible for him to get ACV daily.

so. colloidal spray in his ears maybe? would that help decrease the amount of brown gunk?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I use this ear cleanse on my old boy. He has one ear that is prone to brown gunk which I believe is yeast and he is getting much less with this. I use one ounce of pure virgin olive oil and 25 drop of lavender essential oil, mix in a dropper bottle. I put 7-10 drops in his ears and let set about half hours then clean out with q-tips and/or cotton pads. Then I put a drop of colloidal silver in. We use this weekly with him and monthly with the younger dogs. Plus it smells pretty.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> I use this ear cleanse on my old boy. He has one ear that is prone to brown gunk which I believe is yeast and he is getting much less with this. I use one ounce of pure virgin olive oil and 25 drop of lavender essential oil, mix in a dropper bottle. I put 7-10 drops in his ears and let set about half hours then clean out with q-tips and/or cotton pads. Then I put a drop of colloidal silver in. We use this weekly with him and monthly with the younger dogs. Plus it smells pretty.


sorry to hijack the thread, but i shall try this. i would try anything at this point. what i've done works for a bit and then doesn't.

it's better than it was, but after a few weeks, he starts shaking his head again and out comes the brown gunk. 

i was using the coconut oil, plus GSE, plus ACV plus hydrogen peroxide....and whilst it works...or maybe it does, if i'm only doing it every few weeks....of course, it's diluted.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Liz said:


> It is perfectly safe we have used it for a decade for many things. You can also try cleaning her eyes out with a mild saline solution. Just take a few ounces to lukewarm water and add a few grains of salt until it tastes like tears and use this to wipe her eyes out. On the colloidal issue my old male collie has an open drain to let out an infection he has and I use colloidal silver several times a day directly on the wound. No pain, no problem and it is clean. I have my own colloidal silver generator.


do you know you would be a dog owners perfect neighbour lol,i was reading about how to make your own colloidal silver but i think i will continue to buy it online as it looked way over my head,karen


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

It is some expensive stuff. Even online the price of that is high. At least from the places I checked. It is fine if the thread goes off topic. I've already gotten a lot of great advice and I'm learning from all of this too.

Bridget still has gunk around her eyes today but it is less than yesterday. It was only green a few times which is a huge improvement. And trust me, I don't have to try to get it around her eyes as well as in her eyes. Bridget does a good job at making sure that happens every single time.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> It is some expensive stuff. Even online the price of that is high. At least from the places I checked. It is fine if the thread goes off topic. I've already gotten a lot of great advice and I'm learning from all of this too.
> 
> Bridget still has gunk around her eyes today but it is less than yesterday. It was only green a few times which is a huge improvement. And trust me, I don't have to try to get it around her eyes as well as in her eyes. Bridget does a good job at making sure that happens every single time.


this is why i enjoy this forum ,so many people with the best advice,and if a topic goes off topic nobody gets irate which another plus,and to be honest does it matter if we get sidelined as you say you have had some great advice and advice we can actually use lol,karen


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Liz said:


> It is perfectly safe we have used it for a decade for many things. You can also try cleaning her eyes out with a mild saline solution. Just take a few ounces to lukewarm water and add a few grains of salt until it tastes like tears and use this to wipe her eyes out. On the colloidal issue my old male collie has an open drain to let out an infection he has and I use colloidal silver several times a day directly on the wound. No pain, no problem and it is clean. I have my own colloidal silver generator.


I started using my saline solution that I use for my eyes after diluting it. Been using that to make sure her eyes are completely clean before adding in the colloidal silver. Which by the way she is putting up the biggest fight against. She will stay with her body not her head. I have no problems touching her all around her face and in her mouth while she is in a stay but let me try to put something in her eyes and you'd think the world was coming to an end. Holding her head and she'll try to dodge, paw block it, use my arm to block it or any number of things to avoid getting the eye drops. 

I'm assuming it is coming from outside. I'm seeing less of it when she is in the house. After are walk today I noticed she had nasty little gunk around her eyes again. Maybe it is just a spring allergy thing?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy hates eye drops too. i think gunk can be related to excess pollen in the air or if your dog is tumbling around in a dirt pile with another dog.

is she pawing her eye? is the third eyelid red and swollen? those are obvious signs of infection but i'm not sure when eye gunk alone means infection.maybe when it's yellow or green? or when you have to wipe it off multiple times a day and not just in the morning?

hopefully someone with more eye experience will comment because i'm curious myself


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> I started using my saline solution that I use for my eyes after diluting it. Been using that to make sure her eyes are completely clean before adding in the colloidal silver. Which by the way she is putting up the biggest fight against. She will stay with her body not her head. I have no problems touching her all around her face and in her mouth while she is in a stay but let me try to put something in her eyes and you'd think the world was coming to an end. Holding her head and she'll try to dodge, paw block it, use my arm to block it or any number of things to avoid getting the eye drops.
> 
> I'm assuming it is coming from outside. I'm seeing less of it when she is in the house. After are walk today I noticed she had nasty little gunk around her eyes again. Maybe it is just a spring allergy thing?


it could be or it could be a transition to raw thing....


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> it could be or it could be a transition to raw thing....


I don't think it is raw related. It would have made since if it showed up sooner or if I brought in new proteins. But I really think it has something to do with something outside as that is when it appears the most. She doesn't really paw her eyes much. Her right eye is a little swollen and a tab bit of pink. The drops help keep the swollen and redness down. I put them in the morning after our first walk. Her face look fine until after it. Same with the afternoon and night. I'm just trying to wipe her eyes off faster and get those drops in sooner after coming in rather than later. Hoping that keeps things down. I just hate how it takes so long to get the drops in her eyes. 

Carlos has some eye gunk too but it isn't green and I think it is related to the raw diet. I put in a drop to each of his eyes this morning and his eyes look really good now.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel so stupid. Yesterday Bridget knocked her head back so hard into my nose I swear I saw stars. Then I started thinking there had be an easier way to do this. It is almost embarrassing to admit what my problem was. Bridget didn't mind me putting drops in her eyes if I wasn't holding her head or body. All of this time she could have sat nicely in a stay while I put the drops in her eye.

Anyway, she is getting much better. The one eye that was swollen has went down. Still gets a little bit of green gunk in there but not anywhere near as much as she use to. Maybe another 4 days of the drops and we will be done using them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We humans always complicate things, don't we? Dogs know how to make it simple!

Sorry about your nose. Rebel thunks his head into my head all the time just because he can. And his head feels alot harder than mine.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> I feel so stupid. Yesterday Bridget knocked her head back so hard into my nose I swear I saw stars. Then I started thinking there had be an easier way to do this. It is almost embarrassing to admit what my problem was. Bridget didn't mind me putting drops in her eyes if I wasn't holding her head or body. All of this time she could have sat nicely in a stay while I put the drops in her eye.
> 
> Anyway, she is getting much better. The one eye that was swollen has went down. Still gets a little bit of green gunk in there but not anywhere near as much as she use to. Maybe another 4 days of the drops and we will be done using them.


we live. we learn. hope you're okay.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha, I hope youre okay. And Im glad Bridget and Carlos are making progress. 
Eevee smacked me in the eye today. And I mean outright smacked me, with her paw haha. We cant help but to laugh at these things sometimes :tongue:


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus is always getting eye boogers. He has a disease called *Nodular Panniculitis*, it's an auto immune disease. I have to give him a little bit of pred every other day, plus a lot of supporting meds for his liver. I keep his immune system suppressed, so he's open to any little infection that comes along. I take him in the shower every 3-4 days and wash his eyes with baby shampoo. He's so good about that, I get the tub/shower all ready, non-slip stuff all there, treats in the bathroom. I tell him to "let's go wash your eyes", he walks right in, jumps over the lip and stands there for me. I use a plastic flea comb when we're done to get the rest of the big black cruddies out.
He got an infection a couple years ago called Canine Viral Pappilomas (basically warts in his mouth) Most dogs with a healthy immune system might get a few warts but his system would fight them off and that would be it. Seamus however, with his lowered immune system had them *all* over his mouth, down his throat. Finally I got rid of them, but not before he was starting to have trouble swallowing his pills. In fact, I had to delay bringing Teaghan home for a month or two because I didn't want her to get the infection too, a puppy doesn't have much of an immune system.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

StdPooDad said:


> Seamus is always getting eye boogers. He has a disease called *Nodular Panniculitis*, it's an auto immune disease. I have to give him a little bit of pred every other day, plus a lot of supporting meds for his liver. I keep his immune system suppressed, so he's open to any little infection that comes along. I take him in the shower every 3-4 days and wash his eyes with baby shampoo. He's so good about that, I get the tub/shower all ready, non-slip stuff all there, treats in the bathroom. I tell him to "let's go wash your eyes", he walks right in, jumps over the lip and stands there for me. I use a plastic flea comb when we're done to get the rest of the big black cruddies out.
> He got an infection a couple years ago called Canine Viral Pappilomas (basically warts in his mouth) Most dogs with a healthy immune system might get a few warts but his system would fight them off and that would be it. Seamus however, with his lowered immune system had them *all* over his mouth, down his throat. Finally I got rid of them, but not before he was starting to have trouble swallowing his pills. In fact, I had to delay bringing Teaghan home for a month or two because I didn't want her to get the infection too, a puppy doesn't have much of an immune system.


how did they diagnose the *Nodular Panniculitis*? what symptoms did he display?

What did you use for the papillomas?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Answers inline in RED and blue. 



magicre said:


> how did they diagnose the *Nodular Panniculitis*? what symptoms did he display?
> It took a while to get a diagnosis. It was pretty much Hell. My vet did exploratory surgery, he was at home with an IV for several weeks.
> 
> I guess I'd better start at the beginning. I was in Bozeman for an agility trial, Seamus just stopped eating and drinking, he became very lethargic. I brought him home, went to my vet. We were going to go to Missoula (150 miles from Kalispell) in a couple days to get an ultrasound. In the meantime, I was sent home with some meds. He vomited them up, when I brought him in the next morning he was worse in terms of lethargy. She decided that we needed to take a look inside to see what was going on. Her partner vet did the surgery. It was several weeks before i got a diagnosis, it was from an Internal med vet in Missoula, the same guy that I was going to have to the ultrasound. We got him on a high dose of pred, that really knocked it back. After months and months of tapering down, then fiddling with the dosage, he now takes 5mg one day, then skips a day, then 7.5 mg, lather, rinse repeat. We tried 5 every other day, but he had an episode, 5, then 7.5 is what works. My vet hated to have him on pred for long term, it's quite hard on the dog, but it's the only thing that works. I guess that's why I have him on so many "supporting" meds for the pred. Knock on wood.
> ...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you so much for answering and sorry to hijack the thread....

azithromycin is just one of those antibiotics that works on herpes simplex I and is used for HIV, too.

there is an ointment called zithromax for mouth sores....

i was wondering because my pug has those warts...and vitamin c and e are working on him.

are you also giving dandelion for his liver support?

plus, there is a product called bioprep for dogs just like yours, who have to take meds that are toxic. i also have liver damage from all that is too painful to go into.....and i take the human version. i really do believe it is helping. i take other supps, but you may want to check it out.

Advanced Nutritionals

and you truly love this dog.....i'm so glad he has you.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Answers inline below.



magicre said:


> thank you so much for answering and sorry to hijack the thread....
> Happy to answer. Something like this I like to do. If my experience can help just one person with their dog's unkown disease, it's worth it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

